# :(



## yayamama

We swayed for a girl and today I found out it was a boy. Everyone guessed girl, and this pregnancy has been night and day from my last. I'm in total shock and I'm just sad beyond belief. I want to just hide out and cry and not see anyone or tell anyone. My husband admitted he's disappointed too, which makes it even worse. With our sway we gave it our all, which is why I think the shock is worse this time than the first pregnancy when I also had GD. All the excitement of this pregnancy has worn off and I want nothing to do with baby clothes, names or the nursery. Which then makes me feel so intensely guilty. 

Thanks for listening, I just needed to vent.:cry:


----------



## WackyMumof2

I'm sorry. :cry: I too have just found out we have another boy and I think I feel down about it for hubby and my eldest. He's healthy and that's what is most important. But I too just wanted a girl. I had said 4 is all I'm having but hubby's heart is just broken. So while we haven't made any plans, I have said to him let me finish my study and get some work started and we can talk about #5 and #6. I wanted 6 at one point anyway but it's a matter of how my body will cope. Nothing is set in stone for us but even for this forth little boy, he is already so loved and that won't change. Try and think positive. <3


----------



## yayamama

WackyMumof2 said:


> I'm sorry. :cry: I too have just found out we have another boy and I think I feel down about it for hubby and my eldest. He's healthy and that's what is most important. But I too just wanted a girl. I had said 4 is all I'm having but hubby's heart is just broken. So while we haven't made any plans, I have said to him let me finish my study and get some work started and we can talk about #5 and #6. I wanted 6 at one point anyway but it's a matter of how my body will cope. Nothing is set in stone for us but even for this forth little boy, he is already so loved and that won't change. Try and think positive. <3

With my first my husband didn't have any GD, and now that he does I too feel like I let him down. I'm 40 so lucky to get pg at all so this is certainly our last.

I'm sorry you're having the same sad feelings, knowing I'm not alone helps. Sending hugs to you, and thank you for sharing your experience too. <3


----------



## WackyMumof2

yayamama said:


> WackyMumof2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. :cry: I too have just found out we have another boy and I think I feel down about it for hubby and my eldest. He's healthy and that's what is most important. But I too just wanted a girl. I had said 4 is all I'm having but hubby's heart is just broken. So while we haven't made any plans, I have said to him let me finish my study and get some work started and we can talk about #5 and #6. I wanted 6 at one point anyway but it's a matter of how my body will cope. Nothing is set in stone for us but even for this forth little boy, he is already so loved and that won't change. Try and think positive. <3
> 
> With my first my husband didn't have any GD, and now that he does I too feel like I let him down. I'm 40 so lucky to get pg at all so this is certainly our last.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having the same sad feelings, knowing I'm not alone helps. Sending hugs to you, and thank you for sharing your experience too. <3Click to expand...

I share your concerns with age. I'll be 33 when this little one is born. I'm a few years younger than you but as you said, age is not on our side as older parents and that's what I find hard.

I feel sad for my partner. He doesn't want me to as we knew going into a 4th pregnancy that it was 50/50 but that doesn't make it any easier. I guess I put too much faith in the 60% that baby was a girl at 12 weeks and that was the worst thing I could have done. So I guess in some ways, I'm feeling hurt too even though I knew she was probably wrong. I put the 60% in the basket that she was right because she was was DS3 and I think that's where I went wrong. That's what these groups are for. <3

I guess in some ways we are lucky - we already have most of what we need and our boys will all have a brother to get into trouble with. <3


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your doing ok today? x


----------



## yayamama

maryanne1987 said:


> Hope your doing ok today? x

Hey there, I'm okay. Yesterday was a really low day. I'm not sure how long it's going to take me to feel "okay," but I have an appointment with my doctor next week because I am so down. My husband is being so supportive but I just can't seem to shake my sadness. I guess it's a grieving process I need to go through. Thank you for checking on me. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry your still struggling but it's good your going to see your doctor. I'm so pleased your husband is supporting you too. If you ever need anyone to talk to I'm always here. Hugs.


----------

